# Denon AVR-4520ci my newest upgrade



## fattkt77 (Mar 29, 2012)

I just decided to upgrade a few things with my home theater this yr and the denon avr-4520ci was one of the upgrades I made. I had an onkyo tx-nr708 and it decided to take a dump on me late last yr. After talking to onkyo a couple times and a few emails they decided to do a one time out of warranty repair for me. This process took 3 weeks to get an answer from onkyo so before I sent it off I bought the denon. 

Anyone on here have this receiver? What problem if any has anyone come across with this unit? Im totally happy with the sound and power of this receiver, the only things I have found is that it seems to run pretty hot so i wired up two 12v computer fans to run off a usb port. Been thinking maybe theres a way to wire them up to the 12v trigger that way they turn off and on with the receiver. Anyone know if that is possible?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You could get a triggered outlet strip and run it off that.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been using my Denon 4520 for a little over a year now... I had a few problems in the beginning but a re set and firmware updates have cured all of the problems I had in the beginning. I am very happy with mine. :T


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

fattkt77 said:


> .....the only things I have found is that it seems to run pretty hot so i wired up two 12v computer fans to run off a usb port. Been thinking maybe theres a way to wire them up to the 12v trigger that way they turn off and on with the receiver. Anyone know if that is possible?


We recently upgraded to the 4520CI and have nothing but praise. We don't use any of the fancy whistle and bells. I got into the 4520 for the amplifier section and Audyssey XT32/SubEQ HT and could not be happier with the results.

As to running hot. Our box is in an enclosed shelf. I drilled six 1 1/2" (38mm) holes for cables and ventilation purposes. Three at the top edge and three at the bottom to hopefully create a convection current. Running five speakers at full on reference level play and the top of the receiver only qualifies as hand warm. You can easily run your hand over the top and although warm, I do not suffer any ill heat effects. During play, we leave the cabinet door open a couple of inches worth and that is enough to prevent overheating issues. In the same location, our Marantz SR5007, ran much hotter and was almost to hot to touch during long, reference level play sessions.

IIRC, there are two 12v triggers on the back of the unit. See page #30 of the online PDF manual.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Fine receiver... had it in my system for a little under a year. I go thru lots of equipment, but it was perhaps the best receiver I have had the pleasure of owning. It sounds about like the rest of them, but has pretty good power, bi-amping capability with custom channel assignment... and about every feature under the sun. Mine got fairly warm, but not what I would call hot... never worried about it.


----------



## fattkt77 (Mar 29, 2012)

I think thats one of the things that killed the HDMI board in my onkyo tx-nr708. Was just thinking the cooler I could keep this receiver the longer it would last with out any problems. Just got a little worried after having the onkyo burn up after 2 and a half yrs of usage. I was really sad to see it go out like that cause at that time I purchased it I payed really good money for it ($800) and after spending as much as I did on this one I want to get many many many yrs of use out of it. Dont think the wife would be to happy about having to purchase another receiver in 2 to 3 yrs. Cause not only did I buy the new denon receiver, I purchased 2 HSU VTF-15H subs too at the same time. So this yrs I did some costly upgrades to the theater.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

The good news, if purchased new, the 4520CI has a three year warranty. The warranty is one year if purchased as a refurbished unit.


----------



## fattkt77 (Mar 29, 2012)

I purchased it brand new. If anything happens in that 3 yrs im definitely sending it in!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

fattkt77 said:


> I purchased it brand new. If anything happens in that 3 yrs im definitely sending it in!


...:clap:


----------

